# EstNOC.ee - Instant KVM VPS from Estonia, Sweden, Finland, Russia + NL/RO/NO/CH. Starts @ €5. BTC ac



## estnoc

On behalf of *Estnoc.ee* i can offer virtual private dedicated servers from *Estonia, Finland, Norway, Netherlands, Romania, Russia, Switzerland and Sweden*. Almost every server you can configure to match your needs while ordering one.

*Why choose us?* Well, we offer flexible support on all of our services and response time is avg. 15-60 minutes. We choose ONLY the best networking partners to avoid downtimes by networking side. Aswell we use branded hardware and servers. Most important, we do not oversell our servers. Our prices are reasonable and fit well to customers who *DEMAND* services that are *STABLE*! We offer multi locations of servers and we are expanding rapidly! Just shortly: you get exactly what you payd for.

*Like* us on Facebook!
*Follow* us on Twitter!


Please visit homepage at http://www.estnoc.ee

*Payments accepted:* Paypal, CreditCard, Skrill, BitCoin, LiteCoin, DogeCoin, PeerCoin, MoneyGram and bank transfer.
*Got questions? *please send us an email to [email protected]

Take a look at our *Terms Of Service* if you got questions a la what is allowed on our servers or what's not. Example: Torrent is allowed on all locations as long its used for legal content and etc...

*Networking information:*
For routing/peering partners and information about networking please take a look *HERE*

*Following operating systems are possible to install on all of our servers: *CentOS, Debian, FreeBSD, FedoraCore, Ubuntu, Windows Server 2008 R2 Web/Standard/Datacentre, Windows Server 2012 R2 Essentials/Standard/Datacentre and if you don't see your required op sys in list, let us know and we can install it for you.



*We offer special packages for resellers! Are you interested? Send an e-mail to **sales (at) estnoc.ee** for more info!*


We use *KVM and XEN HVM (on CH only)virtualization*. Anyone who's familiar with KVM virtualization knows, it's almost *impossible to oversell it*. Because KVM gives dedicated resources for each VPS and storage inside its own container.
You can manage your VPS in S*olusVM, VNC over IP *or in our EstNOC Customer Portal (reinstall, reboot,start,stop and ect).
Each VPS have *1 IPv4 address for free*, the rest will be charged €3/month.
For those who need webhosting manager, we can offer *cPanel/WHM VPS Optimized* (€15/mo) and *DirectAdmin* (€6/mo).
We can offer *DDoS Protection* as extra Add-on for our *Swiss VPS packages*.


*Estonian, Finnish and Swedish KVM VPS packages with 100% SSD Storage (instant provision after successful payment):*
Estonia and Sweden - *dmca free zones*

*1. KVM vps Starter Linux EE, FI & SE:*
_256 MB ram memory, 5 GB SSD storage (can upgrade), 1 CPU core, 1 IPv4, 50 Mbit uplink with 500 GB traffic (can upgrade)_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Price starts at *5€* a month on quarterly payment in total of 15€! *No SetUP fee*!!
*Order this* VPS package from *Estonia *or* Sweden *or *Finland*


*2. KVM vps XS Linux & Windows EE, FI & SE:*
_512 MB ram memory, 20 GB SSD storage (can upgrade), 1 CPU core, 1 IPv4, 100 Mbit uplink with 1 TB traffic (can upgrade), Add-On's: cPanel, DirectAdmin_
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Use *PROMO code **WHT4Ever!*in order to get* lifetime discount %33!!! *Yearly price reduced from 156€ to 104.62€
Price starts at *13€ *a month!* No SetUP fee*!! Order this VPS package from *Estonia* or *Sweden* or *Finland*


*3. KVM vps XL Linux & Windows EE, FI & SE:*
_1 GB ram memory, 30 GB SSD storage (can upgrade), 2 CPU cores, 1 IPv4, 1 Gbit uplink with 2 TB traffic (can upgrade), Add-On's: cPanel, DirectAdmin_
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Use *PROMO code **WHT4Ever! *in order to get* lifetime discount %33!!! *Yearly price reduced from 300€ to 201€
Price starts at* 25€* a month!* No SetUP fee*!! Order this VPS package from *Estonia* or *Sweden* or *Finland*


*4. KVM vps XXL Linux & Windows EE, FI & SE:*
_2 GB ram memory (can upgrade), 40 GB SSD storage (can upgrade), 4 CPU cores, 1 IPv4, 1 Gbit uplink with 4 TB traffic (can upgrade), Add-On's: cPanel, DirectAdmin_
*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Use *PROMO code **WHT4Ever! *in order to get* lifetime discount %33!!! *Yearly price reduced from 504€ to 337.68€
Price starts at *42€* a month!* No SetUP fee*!! Order this VPS package from *Estonia* or *Sweden* or *Finland*





*Russian, Romanian, Netherlands and Norwegian KVM VPS packages (instant provision after successful payment):*
Norway is *DMCA free zone.*

*1. KVM vps Starter Linux RU/RO/NL/NO:*
_256 MB ram memory, 5 GB Raid10 storage, 1 CPU core, 1 IPv4, 50 Mbit uplink with 500 GB traffic (can upgrade), Add-On's: cPanel_
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Price starts at *5€ *a month on quarterly payment in total of 15€! *No SetUP fee*!! *Order this* VPS package from *Russia*, *Romania*, *Netherlands* and *Norway*


*2. KVM vps XS Linux & Windows RU/RO/NL/NO:*
_512 MB ram memory, 20 GB Raid10 storage, 1 CPU core, 1 IPv4, 100 Mbit uplink with 1 TB traffic (can upgrade), Add-On's: cPanel, DirectAdmin_
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Use *PROMO code **WHT4Ever! *in order to get* lifetime discount %33!!! *Yearly price reduced from 156€ to 104.62€
Price starts at *13€* a month!* No SetUP fee*!! Order this VPS package from *Russia**, **Romania**, **Netherlands* and *Norway*


*3. KVM vps XL Linux & Windows RU/RO/NL/NO:*
_1 GB ram memory, 30 GB Raid10 storage, 2 CPU cores, 1 IPv4, 1 Gbit uplink with 2 TB traffic (can upgrade), Add-On's: cPanel, DirectAdmin_
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Use *PROMO code **WHT4Ever! *in order to get* lifetime discount %33!!! *Yearly price reduced from 300€ to 201€
Price starts at *25€* a month!* No SetUP fee*!! Order this VPS package from *Russia**, **Romania*, *Netherlands* and *Norway*


*4. KVM vps XXL Linux & Windows RU/RO/NL/NO:*
_2 GB ram memory (can upgrade), 40 GB Raid10 storage (can upgrade), 4 CPU cores, 1 IPv4, 1 Gbit uplink with 4 TB traffic (can upgrade), Add-On's: cPanel, DirectAdmin_
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Use *PROMO code **WHT4Ever! *in order to get* lifetime discount %33!!! *Yearly price reduced from 504€ to 337.68€
Price starts at *42€* a month!* No SetUP fee*!! Order this VPS package from *Russia**, **Romania**, **Netherlands* and *Norway*




*100% Secure Offshore XEN CloudVPS with SSD Storage from Switzerland:*

*1. Swiss SSD CloudVPS 512:*
_512 MB ram memory, 20 GB Raid10 SSD storage, 1 CPU core, 1 IPv4, 100 Mbit uplink with 1 TB traffic (can upgrade), Add-On's: cPanel, Enterprise level DDoS protection_
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Price starts at 10€ a month! *No SetUP fee!* *Order this *VPS package from *Switzerland*


*2. Swiss SSD CloudVPS 1GB:*
_1 GB ram memory, 30 GB Raid10 SSD storage, 1 CPU core, 1 IPv4, 1 Gbit uplink with 2 TB traffic (can upgrade), __Add-On's: cPanel, DirectAdmin, Enterprise level DDoS protection_
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Price starts at 18€ a month! *No SetUP fee!* *Order this *VPS package from *Switzerland*


*3. Swiss SSD CloudVPS 2GB:*
_2 GB ram memory, 40 GB Raid10 SSD storage, 2 CPU cores, 1 IPv4, 10 Gbit uplink with 3 TB traffic (can upgrade), Add-On's: cPanel, DirectAdmin, Enterprise level DDoS protection_
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Price starts at 30€ a month! *No SetUP fee!* *Order this *VPS package from *Switzerland*


*4. Swiss SSD CloudVPS 4GB:*
_4 GB ram memory, 60 GB Raid10 SSD storage, 2 CPU cores, 1 IPv4, 10 Gbit uplink with 4 TB traffic (can upgrade), __Add-On's: cPanel, DirectAdmin, Enterprise level DDoS protection_
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Price starts at 45€ a month! *No SetUP fee!* *Order this *VPS package from *Switzerland*


*5. Swiss SSD CloudVPS 8GB:*
_8 GB ram memory, 80 GB Raid10 SSD storage, 4 CPU cores, 1 IPv4, 10 Gbit uplink with 5 TB traffic (can upgrade), *FREE CPANEL/WHM or WINDOWS SERVER*_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Price starts at 50€ a month! *No SetUP fee!* *Order this *VPS package from *Switzerland*


----------

